# help



## ashecnc (Dec 20, 2001)

Jon do you have anymore pic angles of this beast you posted earlier?!? :dunno:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Here's one...


----------



## ashecnc (Dec 20, 2001)

Jon Shafer said:


> *Here's one... *


damn, I really like that combo! thanks Jon!


----------



## ashecnc (Dec 20, 2001)

Jon Shafer said:


> *Here's one... *


Jon, do you still have that car now, or is that an old pic


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

CCs328Ci said:


> *
> 
> Jon, do you still have that car now, or is that an old pic *


That car was retailed back in May...


----------



## ashecnc (Dec 20, 2001)

Jon Shafer said:


> *
> 
> That car was retailed back in May...
> 
> *


----------

